# Honda Hss928AWD Sound when auger engages



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I just received a new Honda HSS928AWD and the engine runs quite smoothly. I do notice a loud squeak when I engage the auger. I assume this is a normal sound of either a clutch engaging or a belt making noise under the stress of transferring so much power. I've never owned a snow blower before so I am not sure what to expect. 

Other than that, I've checked the oil, inflated the tires to 20psi, and trickle-charged the battery. A factory repair manual from Amazon is on the way. I read good recommendations from some of the mechanically-minded here on the forum and that helped me choose the Honda. Thanks

The HSS928 arrived with heavy duty steel skids on the rear and lighter steel ones on the sides of the bucket. I will try that set-up out and see how it works. 
Has anyone here set up the skids differently on this machine?


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Miles*: FWIW, my older model (but only one season used) HS1132TA makes that same "disturbing" loud squeak when the auger is engaged. Let's see what [email protected] says, but after a season of use, I assume it is just a feature of the machine. You will learn to love that sound, because it means that the snow is soon to be blown away.


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

My 30+ year old Honda HS50 made that disturbing squeal also. Evidently, it is a feature consistent with this brand to remind you it is a Honda.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Totally normal for a bit of 'bite' noise when engaging the auger....


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

How did your HSS 928 perform?? A lot of negative reviews on power and clogging your thoughts??


----------

